# فيز حرة لبنانيه للبيع للسعوديه



## السلام للتطوير (26 مارس 2014)

*

فيز حرة لبنانيه للبيع للسعوديه 


فيز للبيع الى السعودية 

يتوفر فيز فنيين و مهندسيين 
و عمال و غير مهن الى السعودية 
جنسية لبنانية 
و يتوفر تأشيرات جنسيات 
مصريه اردنيه يمنيه ايضا 

للاستفسار بلبنان 
0096171585711

ملاحظة:
يوجد امكانية لفتح فروع و ترخيص للشركات
التي ترغب بالتوسع للسعودية او الخليج

فيز حرة للسعودية*​


----------



## السلام للتطوير (26 مارس 2014)

*رد: فيز حرة لبنانيه للبيع للسعوديه*

________________


----------



## السلام للتطوير (26 مارس 2014)

*رد: فيز حرة لبنانيه للبيع للسعوديه*

____________________


----------

